# Adams K9



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone ever been to Adam K9 in Hudsonville, MI.

Just looking for some feedback if you have.

West Michigan Dog Training & Boarding | Adams K-9


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

What about West Michigan K9?

https://westmichigank9.com


----------

